# Perfecting holiness in the fear of God.



## JM (May 3, 2008)

Jonathan Bagster:

Dearly beloved, let us cleanse ourselves from all filthiness of the flesh and spirit.

Behold, thou desirest truth in the inward parts: and in the hidden part thou shalt make me to know wisdom. - Teaching us that denying ungodliness and wordly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world. - Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven. - Not as though I had already attained, either were already perfect.

Every man that hath this hope in him purifieth himself, even as he is pure.

Now he that hath wrought us for the selfsame thing is God, who also hath given unto us the earnest of the Spirit. - For the perfecting of the saints, for the work of the ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ: till we all come in the unity of the faith, and of the knowledege of the Son of God, unto a perfect man, unto the measure of the stature of the fulness of Christ.

II COR. 7:1. II Cor. 7:1. Psa. 51:6. Tit. 2:12. -Matt. 5:16. -Phi. 3:12. I John 3:3. II Cor. 5:5. Eph. 4:12,13.

____________________________________


Where can I find "Daily Light on the Daily Path" with the KJV in print?


----------

